# The New Primetime Drama!



## Vetitas86 (Mar 24, 2012)

Also just for fun. 

New TV show, starring your career. 

Cast it and give it a brief first episode.


----------



## Vetitas86 (Mar 24, 2012)

While I'm thinking about it. Anyone know of any good, recent EMS/Fire/Cop shows? I'm running low.


----------



## ATrain (Mar 24, 2012)

The only thing I know for sure is that I want Kat Denning to be the female lead.  

And there to be some wacky confusion regarding a boat with a motor and a "motorboat"...


----------



## Vetitas86 (Mar 25, 2012)

Haha I'd watch it.


----------



## medic4178 (Apr 7, 2012)

How about "Wrong Turn Medics" starring STEP and FETCHIT.


----------

